# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Venta de Fundito agricola

## Luis xv

Vendo fundito ubicado en el Distrito de Vegueta- Huacho, altura poblado de Primavera a 500 mts. carretera Panamericana, con una extension de 13 Has.
Cuenta con agua de Turno de Riego, casa de guardiania y otros. Ideal cultivo de palta, citricos, arandanos y otro tipo de frutales.
Libre de gravamenes o hipotecas.
Precio: $ 20,000 por Hectárea 
Venta directa de propietarios.
Contactar al correo fundoagricola2018@hotmail.com o al telefono 978805901Temas similares: EN VENTA: Fundo Agrícola de 375 Has. (Cañete, Perú) VENTA DE TERRENO AGRICOLA Venta de terreno agricola de 108 Has. en Ica Venta de Terreno agrícola en Loreto. ICA: Terreno agricola de 108 Hectareas en venta

----------

